# Pregnacare



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi emilycaitlin

I have been taking pregnacare up until last week when i ran out, Is it ok to stop taking it now?

Martine xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, just keep eating healthily, get out in the fresh air, and you should be fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank You xx


----------

